# Full overlay Euro hinge



## Mrs C (19 Jul 2019)

I have just fitted two sets of double doors with Euro hinges and have been left with a big gap where the cabinets meet. I have concluded that I had half overlay and not full overlay hinges, and that full overlay ones will sort it. 

They are fully adjusted and I used a jig for the holes so I am assuming it’s not that. The carcass is 18mm and my gap is about 9mm with each of the doors coming to about half way of their respective frames.

I have found some on Ebay that claim to be full overlay. However, looking at the various catalogues (screwfix, ironmongery direct etc.) it’s not stated and I can’t see how you tell the difference as they just say overlay.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Steve Maskery (19 Jul 2019)

Hmm. Can you post a picture of the position of the hinge?
I don't have the exact dimensions in front of me, but IIRC the EDGE of the 35mm hole should be only a very few mm from the edge of the door. Just 2 or 3, but I can't be more specific on that without a proper drawing.
It also matters what plate you install on the cabinet sides. There are different plates for different scenarios (full-overlay, half-overlay, inset, etc). Are you sure you have the right matching plate?
Photos would really help.
S


----------



## Steve Maskery (19 Jul 2019)

I've just re-read your post and you say they are "coming to about half way of their respective frames".
Overlay hinges are meant for cabinets with no frames at all.
Am I missing something?


----------



## Doug71 (19 Jul 2019)

I tend to stick to Blum hinges because all the info is easy to find.

I think the full overlay hinges are normally flatter.

It does all depend how far in you drill the holes from the edge of the door and how thick mounting plates you use.

Here is an example from the Blum catalogue with all the drilling offsets etc if the link works.

https://publications.blum.com/2018/cata ... 97/#zoom=z

These guys are good for hinges, very helpful website.

https://www.trade-hinges.co.uk/blum-sof ... s-10-c.asp


----------



## Mrs C (19 Jul 2019)

Steve Maskery":1qh5cd8f said:


> I've just re-read your post and you say they are "coming to about half way of their respective frames".
> Overlay hinges are meant for cabinets with no frames at all.
> Am I missing something?



Thanks Steve, I meant carcass - sorry! Will post some pics tomorrow


----------



## dzj (20 Jul 2019)

How wide are your doors (compared to the carcass)?


----------



## Mrs C (23 Jul 2019)

Thank you folks, solved for the time being with different hinges. I think the originals were Blum and I hadn’t realised that you needed to vary the drilling distance from the side of the door.

Cheers


----------

